# I've never had a "swarm" like this before



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I think a better description is an open colony? Anyway, got this swarm call yesterday in the city and it's the first one I've ever had that had set up a home with brood and honey out in the open on a tree limb.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Looks like odfrank lost some more bees!


----------



## wildforager (Oct 4, 2011)

Hope you saved that branch after the bees were removed! A great science class example, better than a paper wasp nest!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Barry said:


> Looks like odfrank lost some more bees!


They do look like some of mine. I will come up and pick them up tonight. Thanks for catching them.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

odfrank said:


> They do look like some of mine. I will come up and pick them up tonight. Thanks for catching them.


I think Barry would agree that the reason we think they're yours is that I don't know of any other colony that would rather live out in the elements than live in one of your old olive drab T-111 hive boxes!


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

wildforager said:


> Hope you saved that branch after the bees were removed! A great science class example, better than a paper wasp nest!



I did save it. I will show it at our next beginner class!


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Make sure you have an old olive drab box to show as well. They will obviously make the connection.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Barry said:


> Make sure you have an old olive drab box to show as well. They will obviously make the connection.


:lpf:


----------



## throrope (Dec 18, 2008)

I thought I just read africanized bees can build a colony without a hive.


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

Colony collected today

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8069122119/


----------



## moonlightbeekeeper (Jul 4, 2007)

Charlie B said:


> :lpf:


 must bee a cali thing


----------



## CaBees (Nov 9, 2011)

How very cool. I saw some pictures of bees like this from the south..on beesource I am sure too. Maybe they've been there a while.... are your bees still bringing a lot of pollen in Charlie? Up in Novato mine are still really busy, just shorter days and the coyote bush is in full bloom....


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

I've only seen one open nest like that and it was in Manteca, it was vacant though. Oh and I seen one on duck dynasty on tv earlier this year!


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

That is very interesting to see a colony out in the open like that. 

Looks like Charlie and Olly are at it again. I really seriously do appreciate the comedy you bring to this forum. Keep it up!


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I knew something about bees rather living outside than in one of Frank's boxes was coming... or maybe they couldn't find another drab olive box and would rather live outside than in anything else! That should've been your reply Frank.... I'm here all week.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

CaBees said:


> are your bees still bringing a lot of pollen in Charlie? Up in Novato mine are still really busy, just shorter days and the coyote bush is in full bloom....


On nice warm days like today they're bringing in everything they can find including pollen. The Eucalyptus flow starts soon so it will be time to add supers again. I'm getting good use out of my Maxant 3100p. Should have bought a 1400.


----------



## naturebee (Dec 25, 2004)

wildforager said:


> Hope you saved that branch after the bees were removed! A great science class example, better than a paper wasp nest!


Hello,

Open air nests are very fragile and can be difficult 
to move without destroying them. What I do to 
preserve open air nests is to insert a few wood 
skewers through the combs, and give the bees 
a few days to secure the comb to the skewers. 
The nest can then be moved and placed near
an ant hill to let them clean out the brood. 
Then covered with acrylic.

Joe Waggle
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/FeralBeeProject/
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/H...eybeeArticles/


----------



## Ozone (May 24, 2011)

I had one similar in Arkansas about July 2012. The comb was still tender and white but had capped brood. They had been there about 2 weeks according to the neighbors.

I moved them to a box, and they moved on the next day......

Nomad bees


----------



## seamuswildflower (Apr 2, 2011)

if you two do not stop fighting i will never heal up i am sore from laughing!


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I had one VERY similar to yours. Open and to all the elements. I removed the combs and placed then into frames WITH the queen and into a ten frame hive two supers tall.
Real simple as they were only three feet off the ground. Left the hive there for two weeks to get comfy with their new diggs. 
Half of them with the queen took off before I picked them up....... NOMADIC BEES! lol


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

I have seen several open colonies over the years, most often in late fall. Rubber band or string tie the combs to frames and no problem. Give them a few frames of honey from another hive and they will make it.

I have never noticed the comb being overly fragile. It is normally like any other first year comb. No problem securing to frames and moving. If you think they are fragile, use a sheet of foundation and attach comb to frame with foundation to the back, only use one side of foundation, cut out a large portion of the foundation in the center of the frame so the brood is exposed on both sides of the comb. The frame you have left will help to hold the comb if it is fragile.

I have never found a colony that survived the winter in Kentucky as an exposed colony. Might survive in other climates, don't know.

cchoganjr


----------

